# Lithuanian: only your own tears are bitter



## jasio

Hi,

Recently I've come across an allegedly Lithuanian proverb, which in translation would say approximately "only your own tears are bitter, those of the others only seem to be wet".

Have you ever come across this proverb? How would it go in the original?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## mO_ok

Hello, jasio,

I have never heard the expression so I checked the dictionary of Lithuanian idioms (Lietuvių kalbos išteklių informacinė sistema E. KALBA). They do not seem to have it either. Originaly it would look something like "Karčios tik savos ašaros, kitų atrodo tik šlapios". It might be invented by some author, so it could be a quotation from, say, a book. 

But there is a Lithuanian idiom of similar meaning: "Svetimo skausmo nebūna" - "There is no pain of others".


----------



## jasio

Hello mk, 

Thank you for your information.


----------



## AndrasBP

I found the proverb here:

*Patarlės - liaudies išmintis* (Proverbs - folk wisdom)

"Savo ašaros sūrios, o svetimo tik šlapios."


----------



## jasio

Thank you, AndrasBP!

Looks like this is what I was looking for.


----------

